# Williams-Sonoma 20% Off Sale!



## Scotch (Dec 20, 2008)

Williams-Sonoma started a "Friends & Family" sale today, which runs through Christmas Eve. EVERYTHING in the store is 20% off, except sale items.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Jan 4, 2009)

I missed this!  Bummer.  I did get a chance to hit up the W-S outlet sale after Xmas though where they had all Le Creuset 50% off.  That might actually still be going on.


----------

